# Cheap setups vs name brand



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

I have brought Walmart or off brand stuff for the last 5 months work for a month or two then reel would lock up. I rinse with hose water and let air dry brought do lube and geese every 2 weeks. I fish from a Kayak so they get wet alot. I figured they would all get ruined so I keep buying cheap. Should I just bite the bullet and get a nice setup. I'm tried of having all to keep buying cheap setup every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would but that's just me


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm just worried since they get very wet with my Kayak. Don't want to spend the money and have the same results.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

If something does happen the name brand reels are way more likely to find parts for them for a easy fix


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Umm, buy quality for sure! My Penn SSVs have been through HELL AND BACK on my kayak charters and still are going strong!


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks I'll see what kind of deals I can find. Any suggestions for a good setup for inshore


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

Been looking at battle and fierce


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree. Name brand is the way to go. I've never had an issue with my Penn battles. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

Rinse off with water and spray with Reel Magic, rod and reel.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Buy quality gear, pay once & cry once.

Cheap & inexpensive, there is a huge difference.
Most of the lower end Penn reels are inexpensive and a couple of models are IMO cheap junk.
But all are fairly durable, easily maintained & parts are inexpensive & easily obtained.
The Battle & Fierce are well thought of, I prefer the original Spinfisher 3rd generation SS series.

The money you spent buying cheap crap again & again would have been better saved for quality gear like the Battle.
And good maintenance program will make sure they last for a long time.

When you buy it, disassemble & relube/grease all the interior gears & interior of the housing to protect it from all the saltwater.
After fishing rinse well, wipe down & air dry.
Every couple of months or after a major dunking, open the reel, inspect & relube.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd go with the spin fisher v over most others for a reasonably cheap price range. They aren't the cheapest but they have a sealed drag and they are tough as hell! I've put mine through a little bit of everything and they are still going strong and I haven't ever broken them down in the almost 3 years I've had them. I'm not saying that's the smart thing to do but they still perform fine so I don't bother with anything other than a rinse. The battle and fierce are nice as well but the spin fisher just feels better built and has a little more power. For a lightly more expensive reel the strain fj is damn good too.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You've gotten some good advice here. Thing is....if you have unlimited TIME to run back and forth to the store for exchanges or purchases and put a lot of time and effort into maintenance, just keep doing what you are doing. If not and if you enjoy spending your time on the water instead of the work bench, go ahead and bite the bullet and get the best equipment you can afford. 

I had the same kinds of problems with reels that I had, had for awhile but they wouldn't hold up...would get stiff and I just hated that. Finally, I bought a Diawa Certate 2500 HA. It was pricey but it not only has sealed drag washers but has sealed gears also. Now, I wish I had a 2000 to go with it. I love it. Best money I ever spent. I fish on the boat, I kayak and I wade. I abuse the heck out of it. It gets dunked and sometimes it gets down in the sand by accident when I am trying to release one or take a photos when I'm wading. All I do, after the trip, is tighten the drag, rinse it with water, wipe it off with a chamois cloth. After it is dry, I loosen the drag and wait for the next trip. 

You can never go wrong with the most quality you can afford.


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

Some great advise guys thanks for much


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm only down there for a week at a time and was getting the cheap walmart stuff. When I got home I tried taking them apart and doing a clean and lube, but they were locked up and ended up trashing them all. Two years ago I got a penn Sargus and cabelas salt striker for surf and kayak fishing they've gone on two trips to the beach and a lot of fresh water fishing and I couldn't be happier with the investment. They cost quite a bit more than the walmart specials, but it is a lot less frustrating knowing they are going to work the next time out.


----------

